# Limit Movement Information



## Pegwood (Jan 26, 2009)

I have a PW with the case made by ALD Dennison hallmarked Birmingham 1919. Can anyone itentify the movement caliber any any other information about it from the attached photo. I am trying to find a replacement main spring. Any information would be appreciated.

Pegwood


----------



## Pegwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Does it look familar to anyone? The size is about 42.8mm or 19 ligne. I am interested in the manufacturer of the movement and rhe cal.


----------

